# كورس مهم جداً : أساسيات تقييم التكوينات الجيولوجية Formation Evaluation Fundamentals



## طارق البخاري (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​أقدم لكم اليوم كورس قوي جداً في Formation Evaluation Fundamentals والتي لا غنى لأي جيولوجي في مجال البترول الإستغناء عن هذا العلم ويشمل هذا الكورس المواضيع الآتية :

Chapter 1: Introduction
Overview of Formation Evaluation*
Borehole environment*

Chapter 2 : Petrophysics & Electrical Petrophysics

Chapter 3 : Mudlogs

Chapter 4 : Wireline Measurements
SP*
Gamma Ray*
Density*
Neutron*
Acoustic*
NMR*
Resistivity*

Chapter 5 : MWD and Drillpipe Conveyed Logging

Chapter 6 : Interpretation
Porosity*
Lithology determination*
Input to water saturation*

Chapter 7 : Shaly Sands
Volume Shale*
Effective Porosity*
Shaly Sand Saturation*
Mineral Modeling*

(Chapter 8 : Core & Sidewalls (working w/ cores & logs

Chapter 9 : Wireline testing

Chapter 10 Image Logs​

Formation Evaluation Fundamentals.rar​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

tnx alot dearrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## تولين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك الخير


----------



## Elshikh H Mohamed (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع قييم , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 مارس 2011)

روووووعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (6 مارس 2011)

*كورس مهم جداً *

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GeoOo (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## vanished (13 أغسطس 2011)

Salam and Ramadhan Kareem

Can somebody post a new link for the file. Because the current link is dead already

Thanks a lot


----------



## alemam10 (14 أغسطس 2011)

i need UT & RT share wave , CSWIP 3.1 inspector to work in IRAQ send CV at [email protected]


----------



## سليمان1 (15 أغسطس 2011)

هايل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vanished (16 أغسطس 2011)

سليمان1 قال:


> هايل جزاك الله خيرا



How come you are saying "Hiel".:81:

The link is dead brother.:68:

Next time please bother yourself checking the link before just throwing a reply. !!!?a:31: ​


----------



## سليماني محمد (26 أغسطس 2011)

لم أستطيع تنزيل هذا الملف أرجو رفعه من جديد


----------



## ginozky (27 أغسطس 2011)

dear brother upload again this book please


----------



## جيولوجى امير (27 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الفاضل الرابط غير عامل ممكن تنزل الرابط الساليم


----------



## طارق البخاري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا رابط جديد أرجوأن يكون شغال :

http://www.4shared.com/file/sLZpx4S6/Formation_Evaluation_Fundament.html


----------



## شاكر جيولوجي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ ابو حمزه ارجوا منك ارشادي لكي اتمكن من الاستفاده من ما قدمت في موضوع تقييم الطبقات لانني حاولت تنزيل الملفات ولم افلح في ذلك 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## yousef1515 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## yousef1515 (31 مارس 2014)

مع الشكر علي الموضوع من خلال عنوانة ولاكن الرابط غير شغال عندما تحاول انزال الموضوع


----------



## طارق البخاري (31 مارس 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

رابط جديد لموضوع:

Formation Evaluation Fundamentals - Download - 4shared

Formation Evaluation Fundamentals.rar


----------



## محمد19775 (22 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي
الرجاء رفع رابط جديد


----------



## طارق البخاري (22 فبراير 2018)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الرابط الأخير في التعليق رقم 19 شغال

formation evaluation fundamentals.rar


----------

